# Vince Mendoza - Epiphany (jazz meets classical)



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 30, 2019)

This might be a known release to most of you but for those who don't know it, I can seriously recommend checking out Vince Mendoza's Epiphany album. It was a mindblowing experience for me when I first listened to it, much similar fashion as Claus Ogerman was. He composes beautiful jazzy arrangements with full orchestra and the end outcome is pretty much in a realm of its own:



Any other Mendoza fans here?


----------



## Celestial Aeon (Dec 30, 2019)

live of Esperanca


----------



## Rob (Dec 30, 2019)

Celestial Aeon said:


> This might be a known release to most of you but for those who don't know it, I can seriously recommend checking out Vince Mendoza's Epiphany album. It was a mindblowing experience for me when I first listened to it, much similar fashion as Claus Ogerman was. He composes beautiful jazzy arrangements with full orchestra and the end outcome is pretty much in a realm of its own:
> 
> 
> 
> Any other Mendoza fans here?



I am, always loved his work, both as an arranger for others and as composer... first time I saw his name was on a Peter Erskine record, "Motion Poet" many years ago. His work for Joni Mitchell is also outstanding. Big fan of Ogerman too, since his arrangements for A.C.Jobim... and the great Cityscape album


----------



## scentline (Jan 13, 2021)

I am a big fan of Vince Mendoza and Maria Schneider. Epiphany is a classic album of the '90s. His arrangements for Joni Mitchel (won a Grammy) and Mary Chapin Carpenter (nominated for a Grammy) are some of my favorite "orchestra meets jazz and folk music" style. 

Mr/ Mendoza has been a jazz composition professor at USC for many years. I hope to learn from him someday. Check out his charts at his website and the recent Jazz Scores and Analysis Vol. 1 book.


----------



## KMA (Nov 3, 2021)

Just picked this album up last month, and I'm in love with it!

There is no doubt in my mind that Vince Mendoza listened to lots of Ogerman


----------

